# Installationsprobleme - Fehler Code 2755. 1624



## hela (12. Okt 2007)

Hallo Leute

habe mit meinem Java-Upgrade seit einiger Zeit ein Problem: schon seit ein paar Upgrades schaffe ich es nie, diese zu installieren. Nun möchte ich das Problem mal lösen, brauche aber Eure Hilfe dazu.

Ich erhalte jedes Mal diese Fehlermeldung und zwar sowohl bei der Online- als auch Offlineinstallation. Auch mit ein- und ausgeschalteter Firewall.

Interner Fehler 2755. 1624, http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_03-b05/windows-i586/jre1.6.0_03-iftw.msi

Danke für Eure Hinweise
Gruss
hela[/img]


----------



## *Hendrik (13. Okt 2007)

forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=790329&start=15&tstart=0 Vielleicht hilfts?


----------



## hela (17. Okt 2007)

*Hendrik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=790329&start=15&tstart=0 Vielleicht hilfts?



Danke für den Link. Leider keine Besserung der Situation.

Keine weiteren Tipps?

Gruss u danke
hela


----------



## pato (19. Okt 2007)

Die Sache ist ziemlich tricky. Man muss div. Dateien einzeln runterladen, wobei Sun einem natürlich nicht sagt, wo man sie findet. 
Tatsächlich sind sie aber alle im selben Downloadverzeichnis auf dem Sun-Server.

 :meld: Folgende Dateien laden:
http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_03-b05/windows-i586/jre1.6.0_03-iftw.msi
http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_03-b05/windows-i586/ja160000.cab
http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_03-b05/windows-i586/jb160000.cab
http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_03-b05/windows-i586/jc160000.cab
http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_03-b05/windows-i586/jp160030.cab
http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_03-b05/windows-i586/jz160030.cab

Alles Dateien in den selben Ordner kopieren und die msi-Datei starten. Dann klappt's


----------



## hela (19. Okt 2007)

Hallo pato

vielen Dank! Es hat geklappt. Zwar hast du noch eine Datei vergessen einzukopieren, aber mit der Fehlermeldung und deinen Links war's ein leichtes diesen auch noch runterzuladen.

Hier noch den letzten Link für alle die dasselbe Problem haben:

http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_03-b05/windows-i586/jo160000.cab

Gruss
hela


----------



## Guest (20. Okt 2007)

hela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier noch den letzten Link für alle die dasselbe Problem haben:
> 
> http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_03-b05/windows-i586/jo160000.cab


Oh, diw wurde bei mir gar nicht verlangt  ???:L  Egal, Hauptsache es funzt jetzt  :applaus:


----------



## Pato (20. Okt 2007)

hela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier noch den letzten Link für alle die dasselbe Problem haben:
> 
> http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_03-b05/windows-i586/jo160000.cab


Oh, die wurde bei mir gar nicht verlangt  ???:L  Egal, Hauptsache es funzt jetzt  :applaus:


----------



## Gast (8. Dez 2007)

Vielen Dank dafür auch von mir


----------



## Sinola (23. Dez 2007)

hela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo pato
> 
> vielen Dank! Es hat geklappt. Zwar hast du noch eine Datei vergessen einzukopieren, aber mit der Fehlermeldung und deinen Links war's ein leichtes diesen auch noch runterzuladen.
> 
> ...






Bei mir kam das gleiche Problem.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Guest (31. Dez 2007)

Danke auch von mir!

Mich würde allerdings brennend interessieren, warum die "normale" Offline-Installation gelegentlich nicht möglich ist. Ich habe diese Woche auf drei Rechnern XP installiert, 2x XP Prof SP2, 1x XP Home SP2, natürlich aktueller Updatestand. Auf einer XP Prof Installation war Java problemlos zu installieren, auf der anderen XP Prof und der XP Home ging es nur auf die weiter oben beschriebene Art.

 :?:  WIESO  :?: 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, hätte jemand von euch eine Antwort für mich.
Danke!

lg 
Jolly Roger


----------



## Guest (9. Jan 2008)

Hallo und bitte, wer kann mir helfen? Habe heute alles versucht, auch diese Version, die Installation bricht jedesmal sofort ab, nachdem ich auf Akzeptieren im Installationsfenster klicke. Ohne Fehlermeldung oder irgend was, was kann ich bitte tun?
danke


----------



## jessica123 (10. Jan 2008)

Hi,

habe vergessen mein Betriebssystem anzugeben: Win XP Home.
Weiss nun nicht, was noch wichtig wäre. Wenn, dann bitte fragen.

Aber bitte, bitte helft mir, sodass Euer Slogan in der Kopfzeile auch für mich zutrifft:
"Die Java-Community, in der einem garantiert geholfen wird."

gruß jessica

der Gast hier oberhalb bin ich, dass war vor meiner Anmeldung, aber das Problem ist das gleiche.


----------



## jessica123 (10. Jan 2008)

schade, hatte wirklich auf Hilfe gehofft, aber nun ist es erledigt, weil mir das Team vom TVB geholfen hat, nun läuft das Programm wieder und Java ist auch wieder okay.

Trotzdem hätte mich aber interessiert, warum man hier keine Antwort bekommt, schade. Gut, mein Beitrag ist erst von gestern, vielleicht sollte ich nicht so schnell auf Hilfe hoffen, aber mein Vorredner und dessen Beitrag ist immerhin schon vom 31.12.07 hat leider auch keine Antwort bekommen Oder stört es Euch, wenn man sich nicht anmeldet?

Gut, ich habe mich dann auch noch angemeldet, leider hat es nix geholfen  :roll: 

schöne Grüße


----------



## Leroy42 (10. Jan 2008)

jessica123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder stört es Euch, wenn man sich nicht anmeldet?


Prinzipiell nicht! Wahrscheinlicher ist, daß niemand die Fragen beantworten konnte!
Im "Normalfall" wird hier nämlich, egal ob angemeldet oder nicht, sehr schnell geholfen.


----------



## Tobias (10. Jan 2008)

Wir haben kein Problem damit, wenn Gäste fragen stellen. Niemand wird hier gezwungen sich anzumelden. Allerdings gibt es manchmal Fragen, auf die hier - trotz der zahlreichen Java-Profis unter uns - keiner eine Antwort weiß. Speziell bei Fragen wie den hier erörterten kann man quasi nur drauf hoffen, dass das jemand ließt, der dasselbe Problem schon mal hatte und es irgendwie lösen konnte. Denn die Interna der Java-Installationsroutine sind sicher nichts, was Java-Programmierer auswendig kennen müssen ...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Tobias (10. Jan 2008)

Ja, eine beantwortbare Frage = 2 Antworten innerhalb einer Stunde.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## jessica123 (10. Jan 2008)

Tobias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Speziell bei Fragen wie den hier erörterten kann man quasi nur drauf hoffen, dass das jemand ließt, der dasselbe Problem schon mal hatte und es irgendwie lösen konnte.


Also, ich hoffe, ich begehe damit keinen Verrat, aber die Lösung sieht folgendermaßen aus:
*Hast du vielleicht noch einen weiteren Computer, dann könntest du Java auch dort installieren und dann den Ordner Java aus C:\Programme von dem anderen Rechner auf deinen kopieren. Zusätzlich noch die javaw.exe und die java.exe daraus nach C:\Windows\System32 kopieren und es ist so, als ob du Java installiert hättest.*

Das ist natürlich nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, so klug bin ich nicht. Nein, das war der absolut toppe Lösungsvorschlag eines echten Profis und nachdem ich auch immer froh bin, wenn mir geholfen wird, möchte ich etwaigen verzweifelten Leuten, die hier bei dem Thread vorbeischauen, mit dieser absolut profanen aber nicht zu toppenden Lösung weiterhelfen. 

Danke übrigens für Eure Antworten. Auch wenn es letztendlich nicht die Lösung war, freue ich mich darüber, dass ich nun wenigstens weiß, warum ich keine Antwort bekam. Kein Mensch kann alles wissen.

Viel Spaß weiterhin noch mit Java und diesem Forum. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder mal.

Schöne Grüße
jessica123


----------



## jessica123 (10. Jan 2008)

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber vielleicht solltet Ihr unter diesen Umständen dann euren Werbeslogan etwas abändern:

Die Java-Community, in der einem garantiert geholfen wird.        - abgeändert in -

*Die Java-Community, in der einem nach bestem Wissen geholfen wird.*

@Tobias,
die Frage kannst mir sicher beantworten, würde mich sehr freuen.
Was heißt bitte      MpG
so wie Du unterschreibst. Einmal hätte es ein Tippfehler sein können, Du schreibst es aber öfters so.
Lass mich bitte nicht dumm sterben und verrate mir Dein Geheimnis.

LG jessica


----------



## Tobias (10. Jan 2008)

Ist kein Geheimnis, nur ein Scherz. MpG heißt "mit panokratischen Grüßen".

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Gast (1. Feb 2008)

so hats funktioniert - - Supertip von Gato, danke sehr !


----------



## DV (10. Feb 2008)

Gem. o.a. "Anleitung", bzw. mit den Dateien von Pato hat es funktioniert...


Warum auch immer...


Danke
DV


----------



## Gast (7. Mrz 2008)

Tausend Dank! War schon richtig am Verzweifeln.


----------



## Spaetzle (16. Mrz 2008)

Hallo!

Es ist schon etwas Zeit vergangen. Inzwischen gibt es Java in der Version 6 Update 5. Ich hatte jedoch das gleiche Problem.  :cry: 

 :### Habe all das gelesen, was ihr dazu geschrieben habt... kam der Lösung aber nicht näher.

Die Fehlermeldung lautete: "Interner Fehler 2755. 1674, C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Spaetzle\Anwendungsdaten\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_05\jre1.6.0_05.msi"

 :idea: 

Ich bin diesem Pfad gefolgt und habe die Datei jre1.6.0_05.msi ausgeführt und siehe da Java wurde ohne Probleme installiert. Die Installationsbildschirme sind zwar auf englisch, aber da ich mehrere Sprachen spreche (deutsch, schwäbisch, denglisch, ...) war das kein Problem mehr.   :!: 

Ich vermute, dass das Problem mit den besch**** Benutzer-Rechtemanagement von WinXPHome zusammenhängt.
 :autsch: 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gast (20. Mrz 2008)

Danke! 
Hat bei mir auch geholfen.
Guter Hinweis mit links weiter so...

mfg

         Da Quin


----------



## Guest (25. Mrz 2008)

pato hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Sache ist ziemlich tricky. Man muss div. Dateien einzeln runterladen, wobei Sun einem natürlich nicht sagt, wo man sie findet.
> Tatsächlich sind sie aber alle im selben Downloadverzeichnis auf dem Sun-Server.
> 
> :meld: Folgende Dateien laden:
> ...





			
				hela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo pato
> 
> vielen Dank! Es hat geklappt. Zwar hast du noch eine Datei vergessen einzukopieren, aber mit der Fehlermeldung und deinen Links war's ein leichtes diesen auch noch runterzuladen.
> 
> ...



Das habe ich ausprobiert (alles runtergeladen und in einen Ordner gepackt) da hab ich auf die Installation gedrückt dann stand da aber sowas das ich den Hersteller fragen soll ob das eine gültige Version ist oder so.  ???:L 

Muss man das an einen bestimmten Ort speichern?  :?: 


Das mit dem Virenprogramm ausschalten hatt auch nicht geklappt (aber genau mit diesem Vierenprogramm hatte es  geklappt gehabt bevor ich den PC neugemacht hab :!: )

Kann mir da jemand helfen  :bahnhof:


----------



## Guest (26. Mrz 2008)

Spaetzle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Es ist schon etwas Zeit vergangen. Inzwischen gibt es Java in der Version 6 Update 5. Ich hatte jedoch das gleiche Problem.  :cry:
> 
> ...




Des Problems Lösung ist die Anleitung von "Spaetzle"!!
Danke sehr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gast (13. Apr 2008)

hallo ich habe mal ne frage kann java die firewall blockieren??? weil ich komme in ein radio nicht immer rein 

wäre nett über eine meldnug


----------



## temp_anonymous (11. Jul 2008)

Vielen vielen dank.

die kleine installationsdatei als auch die offlineinstallation haben bei mir nicht geklappt und gaben die fehlermeldungen 2755 & 1604 aus... 

Dank der oben erläuterten unkonventionellen installation kam dann schließlich doch noch die meldung dass die installation erfolgreich war. 

Dickes Lob an euch!


----------



## Gast (30. Jul 2008)

Die Lösung von Späzle wrs.. danke vielmals


----------



## Gast (21. Aug 2008)

Hallo leute habe mal im eurem forum gelesen da ich ein brop mit java habe, hatte mir erhofft so meinen fehler selber auf die schliche zu kommen. Hmm war woll nicht´s den eure fehler sind zwar identisch mit meinen  nur stimmen die Codex nicht und das iretiert mich etwas, mal sehn was ihr da zu sagt? mein fehler cod lautet``Zugriff auf die Netzwerkadresse http//javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_07-b06/windows-i586/jc16000.cab war nicht möglich.   ......    Hmm und das ist sie wenn da jemand ne ide hat wäre ich sehr Dankbar. mfg ---©B---


----------



## Saxony (22. Aug 2008)

Hiho,

mach mal aus

http//javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_07-b06/windows-i586/jc16000.cab

ein

http*:*//javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_07-b06/windows-i586/jc16000*0*.cab 

dann gehts! 

bye Saxony


----------



## ZOC (2. Sep 2008)

Das schlimmer ist ja, das SUN da anscheinend keine Lust hat, was an ihren Packeten zu ändern oder diesse verlässlicher zu machen ... denn wie man sieht, tritt dieses Problem SEIT JAHREN !!!! auf und keine macht was.
Auch das offline Packet taugt dazu .... 
Und es ist keine andere Lösung bei SUN angegeben ... pure Unfähigkeit ..


----------



## ZOC (2. Sep 2008)

Und da sich die Pfade und Packetnamen immer wieder ändern (jetzt gerade gibts wieder nen Update) weiss auch keine Sau, was man da genau braucht.
Zum kotzen ...


----------



## ZOC (2. Sep 2008)

Zusatzinformation:

wer da auch Probleme hat, soll bitte erst überprüfen, ob eine Firewall da läuft, oder ein Virenscanner da reinpfuscht .... das kann nämlich auch sein ....

danke fürs lesen.


----------

